# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Need help with lucid dreaming?

## Crow360

I have been doing research about an individual's habits can affect their percentage of lucid dreams. If you haven't had a lucid dream yet and want to have one OR have had them and are having trouble PM me and I can help figuring out your problem and how to fix it.  ::D: 

Thanks,
-Crow360

----------


## TheOneirologist

I found the thread and here I am.  May I ask what you've found video games do to the percentage of lucid dreaming?

----------


## Crow360

In my experiences playing a lot of video games show no direct relationship in increasing your percentage of lucid dreams, though it could be different for everyone.

----------


## TheOneirologist

I've noticed that a lot of my dreams involve elements of video games and TV.  If I reality checked a lot when seeing these, that might get great results.  However, that could get annoying due to the sheer amount of time I spend on games.  What do you think?

----------


## Crow360

I don't think that it will help that much due to the fact I have had some dreams with video game-like qualities and paid no attention to them, but have become lucid whenever I go underwater and I am able to breathe, looking at my hands, etc. It might work but I think it has a small chance of actually producing a lucid dream right away, maybe after a lot of practice with it would probably see results.

----------


## Crow360

By the way, if you have any questions or comments about the research please feel free to post them here.

----------


## Rozollo

PM sent.

----------

